# New players



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

On a quick look through the new member list I see a couple who look to have sawdust in their veins :detective:. I am not going to call you out and embarrass you, but don't be shy introduce yourself we're one big happy family. One feller has a bandmill as an avatar, the other a swinger with a slabbing attachment...tell us about them


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Okayyyyy already! 

Hi everyone my name is Kevin and I have sawdust in my veins. :blink:

Man that is embarrasing to be called out like that.


----------

